# Ryobi RJ162V Reciprocating Saw.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I know, recip saws aren't exactly the most accurate things to cut with, but in some circumstances, they are the best tools for the job, like wrecking out an old fence with tons of nails and screws still in it, where you don't want to get after it with a circular saw...

I had just such a need, where I first borrowed a friend's Skil 18V corless, and after 4 rotted 2x4s were cut, the batteries were pretty much on the charger or life support. A corded option was in order, and my priorities were decent enough quality, affordability, good accuracy, decent enough power, and ease of use. A trip to Home Depot got me bringing home a Ryobi RJ162V variable speed corded reciprocating saw. After attempting to use the factory provided blade (puny by just about any standard) I quickly changed in a 9" 6tpi Blue Mol wood blade, and got after the fence panels and old posts. There were a couple of things I noted about the saw that I felt worthy of noting.

#1. The saw worked as well as any cordless I have used as far as time to cut through a particular piece of wood. However, with the 6.5amp motor, it was far less powerful than competnig saws. HOWEVER, those competing saws had a MUCH higher purchase price... Power for what you pay for I guess.

#2. The toolless blade change system worked well, but was hard to operate as you kind of needed to hold the saw between your knees to keep it from twisting, pull the lever with one hand, insert the blade with another. The blade was held solidly in place however, when bound the holder would let go of the blade rather than break the saw internally. Not a bad thing.

#3. The saw ran through about 4 hours of relatively merciless usage with only minor motor heating, and that quickly cooled down once the saw was given a 5 minute rest as I loaded material up to carry out to the curb for pickup.

#4. The 1-3/16" stroke is substantially longer than other saws in this price class, so even with the lower amperage motor, it made fast work of the lumber thrown at it. 

After having used this saw, aand seeing the performance of a friends B&D Firestorm 8.5amp model. The extra 2 amps of power does not seem to make any real difference through soft wood, PVC pipe, or standing, live Oak limbs. The advantage IMHO only slightly goes to the Ryobi for the included case. 

Overall it is a decent enough little saw, that won't break my heart, or budget, if I drop a 4x4 post on it in a demolition project. It does ad admirable job, cuts as straight of a line as should be expected from a reciprocating saw, puts on with hard use, and is easy to operate. The blade change issue seems to be similar on competing saws, so I can't ding Ryobi for being as lousy as the other guys in that area...


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

dbhost said:


> I know, recip saws aren't exactly the most accurate things to cut with, but in some circumstances, they are the best tools for the job, like wrecking out an old fence with tons of nails and screws still in it, where you don't want to get after it with a circular saw...
> 
> I had just such a need, where I first borrowed a friend's Skil 18V corless, and after 4 rotted 2x4s were cut, the batteries were pretty much on the charger or life support. A corded option was in order, and my priorities were decent enough quality, affordability, good accuracy, decent enough power, and ease of use. A trip to Home Depot got me bringing home a Ryobi RJ162V variable speed corded reciprocating saw. After attempting to use the factory provided blade (puny by just about any standard) I quickly changed in a 9" 6tpi Blue Mol wood blade, and got after the fence panels and old posts. There were a couple of things I noted about the saw that I felt worthy of noting.
> 
> ...


Hey, I own one, too, and for the money it is a great item. I have cut lots of stuff (wood, metal, even tree branches) with it and never have had a problem. For light-duty use (and perhaps even heavier duty work) it is a bang-for-buck winner.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Loaned it to a friend for whacking the top off an old Jeep Cherokke for use on his hunting lease... No problems. Convertible Cherokee done... Definately a light weight saw is all... Not nearly as powerful as others, but it gets the job done.


----------

